# Presse: Sarah Engels



## betzdorf (20 Mai 2013)

In _InTouch_ № 21 vom 16.V.2013, Seite 6 (nour mehr ca. zwei Tage erhältlich!) hat es zwei heisse Bilder von Sarah auf einem Pferd; und zwar nicht als gewöhnliche Reiterin, sondern vollständig auf dessen Rücken. Ein Bild von vorn mit heißem Ausschnitt und eines von hinten mit heißem Po (leider recht kleines Foto)! Habe mir das Heft aber dennoch nicht bloß wegen zwei Bildern gekauft, wollte Euch aber zumindest davon verständigen.


----------



## Punisher (20 Mai 2013)

Wo sind die Scans??


----------



## DER SCHWERE (20 Mai 2013)

Habe mal eine Collage gemacht



​


----------



## romanderl (21 Mai 2013)

Danke für die scans


----------



## Pellaeon (28 Juni 2013)

Heiße Bilder, danke


----------



## Barfußwanderer (4 Mai 2014)

danke  schöne Bilder


----------



## light1 (16 Mai 2014)

lang nichts mehr von ihr gehört


----------



## Timb (24 Mai 2014)

> lang nichts mehr von ihr gehört



ist doch normal bei der dsds abteilung


----------

